# Hey Greg...



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

@woodtickgreg , I know you know what a featherweight is but are you familiar with the 301?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, 301, 401, 501 are all sought after. Especially the 501, I believe it is called the rocketeer. If I'm not mistaken they all use cams for various stitches.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes, 301, 401, 501 are all sought after. Especially the 501, I believe it is called the rocketeer. If I'm not mistaken they all use cams for various stitches.



The 500 is indeed the Rocketeer. The 300 series was their first slant shank machines with the 301 being a straight stitch machine, everything after the 301 was a zig zag machine. The 301 was an aluminum machine designed to lift it if the cabinet and go portable very easily. Uses the same bobbin system as the 221 featherweight so they've gotten harder to find as folks were stripping out the bobbin cases for use in Featherweight machines (60-90.00 just for an original Simanco bobbin case these days) and then pitching the machine. This is the second one I've found. Here is my black long bed 301 and a few friends-

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheesh... I finally figured out the 221. Well kinda? I can make it sew and refill the bobbin thingy

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> Sheesh... I finally figured out the 221. Well kinda? I can make it sew and refill the bobbin thingyView attachment 139157
> 
> View attachment 139156



Those are such a gem!!!! I'm actually thinking about selling off one of mine. I don't really need three of them plus I could then get the third color the 301 came in  I'm still looking for a white featherweight but those are expensive.

If you ever decide to part with it, let me know, I can help you get top dollar for it as I have a list of folks that are looking for them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 31, 2017)

Do you have a 201?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> Do you have a 201?



Not yet, it's on my list of machines I want. I've got 3 of the 221 Featherweights, 2 301's, a 99k, a 192k, and a 66.


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 31, 2017)

Not to derail the thread too much. But I am looking for some hefty leather and a machine that can sew it.Any Ideas Colin or Greg?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> Not to derail the thread too much. But I am looking for some hefty leather and a machine that can sew it.Any Ideas Colin or Greg?



There's a place in St Charles MN that deals in leather. For machines your looking industrial, let me see what I can suggest

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a Janome New Home model 532 sewing machine that will do leather, you just change the needles, I bet the straight stitch singers will do the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

I am thinking I will be putting most of my collection of machines in cases for easy storage as they take up less space and then selling off the cabinets. I'll keep a cabinet or 2. I found out the old white that I scored at a flea market is actually kinda rare so I'll probably find a case for that one and keep it.
Colin I like that black 201, that's a beauty. One day I'll stumble on a featherweight cheep.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

I also have a singer gear driven 201-2 that will definitely do leather, again with a needle change. Rolls Royce used them in their factory to sew the interiors of their cars. That is why it got the nickname of "The Rolls Royce of sewing machines"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2018)

The 201 is a powerful machine, the 15 class machines were quite strong as well. Some of it will depend on how heavy the leather is. Upholstery is about the top I'd want to sew on a household machine. any thicker than that and I;d look for an older industrial machine.


----------

